# Introducing Horatio!



## pokybaby (Jan 20, 2011)

After waiting all month, we finally got to bring our hedgie home this past weekend! His full name is Horatio Hedgehog the Baron Von Schnozzle. He is still pretty shy, but I think he is settling in well. He absolutely loves his Carolina Storm Wheel, and his fleece cuddle bag. Here are just a few pictures that we have managed to take so far:


hedgie2 by obortrin, on Flickr


hedgie1 by obortrin, on Flickr


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome to you and Horatio (love that name but I bet he'd get beat up if he was in school).

Very cute and such a unique color and pattern!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What a cutie! Congratulations.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

he is indeed very cute! Quite the name....he'd probably get called Schnozz if he was in my house  (he's likely slightly less edible and probably more pungent than your cake version )


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Horatio is a handsome hedgie! He's such a little cutie!


----------



## pokybaby (Jan 20, 2011)

Our three kitties are named Mr. Sprinkles, Jellybean, and Cocopuff, so we wanted something more serious for the hedgehog. Horatio was inspired by Hamlet since my hubby's a Shakespeare buff. He mostly just gets called Horatio and Schnozz though


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He's stunning!  Glad he likes his carolina storm wheel!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

pokybaby said:


> Our three kitties are named Mr. Sprinkles, Jellybean, and Cocopuff, so we wanted something more serious for the hedgehog. Horatio was inspired by Hamlet since my hubby's a Shakespeare buff. He mostly just gets called Horatio and Schnozz though


Horatio Hedgehog the Baron Von Schnozzle... "something more serious" Yup! I can see where you're going with that lol!


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome, he's way cute!!


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

So very cute. Welcome


----------

